# Donne ... Brigantesse



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

*Le Brigantesse*

Donne ignorate dalla Storia, 
donne indispensabili alla lotta armata, 
donne che portarono i viveri nei luoghi più impervi e pericolosi, 
che diedero le loro gambe alle notizie perché  giungessero ai combattenti, 
e che hanno fatto la Resistenza.
Sono donne che dovettero nascondere la loro bellezza sotto abiti cenciosi e coprire con cappellacci le belle chiome fluenti.

Le brigantesse, chiamate anche “drude” o “ganze”, sono donne appassionate che per amore e dolori atrocissimi furono costrette ad infrangere le millenarie regole che le volevano legate a determinati ruoli e a nessun altra possibilità di vita.

Sono storie di donne forti che scelgono di imbracciare il fucile e darsi alla macchia.

Sono storie di donne che per proteggere, ricreare o vendicare le normali condizioni di vita che sono loro state tolte, si avvolgono nel lato più oscuro della loro indole e si fanno largo con la forza tra gli uomini.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

*Maria Oliviero*

*...Maria o Marianna Oliviero, detta la Ciccilla...*

...fu una brigantessa “bella e crudele”.
L'amore spinse Maria Oliviero al brigantaggio. 
Sua sorella Concetta era stata moglie amante di Pietro Monaco, l’uomo di cui Ciccilla era innamorata .

Ciccilla, innamorata di Pietro e folle di gelosia, attrasse in inganno la sorella in casa e la uccise a coltellate. 
Poi, con vestiti maschili, si mise su un mulo e raggiunse il suo uomo brigante e divenne brigantessa, 
prendendo parte a sequestri ed uccisioni.
La banda ne fece tante e quando Pietro Monaco fu ucciso per tradimento, Ciccilla, come da codice brigantesco, preparo’ la casta di legno per bruciare il corpo del marito e divenne  il capo della banda.
 Guido' la banda per  47 giorni fino alle resa.

Ciccilla era una donna molto passionale, dopo la morte del suo amato, si lego' a diversi uomini e si dice che prima di uccidere i prigionieri faceva l'amore con loro.

Una sua celebre foto, la ritrae negli ultimi giorni della Resistenza.

Ha il bel volto solcato da un sorriso beffardo, sotto il cappello alla calabrese, la giubba da uomo, il braccio al collo per la ferita dell’agguato scampato, la pistola alla cintura, la doppietta stretta tra le mani.

 I calabresi cantavano di lei: “Lu cori comu na petra mpttu tinia”.  
E di quei cuori di pietra tenuti in petto aveva paura anche Garibaldi.
Fu infine catturata da un reparto del 58° fanteria comandato dal capitano Dorna. 

La leggenda narra che sua pena di morte fu commutata a lavori forzati per dimostrare la clemenza del nuovo Regno d’ Italia.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

*Michelina*

*Michelina De Cesare...*

Donna bellissima dall’indole ribelle. 
Nacque nell’ ottobre 1841. 
Trascorre un’adolescenza turbolenta vissuta con il fratello, commettendo piccoli furti a danno dei piccoli proprietari del circondario. 
Si sposa giovanissima con un contadino suo compaesano, e rimane prematuramente vedova.
In seguito ebbe modo di conoscere Francesco Guerra, che era a capo di una banda di briganti, e ne diventò l’amante.

Da allora, vestita con abiti maschili e armata, seguì il suo uomo, partecipando attivamente a tutte le azioni della banda. 

Nell’ultimo combattimento della banda, venne descritto cosi’ il ruolo di Michelina:

 “...La banda accerchiata da reparti del 27° Fanteria e da Carabinieri sul Monte Morrone, al comando di quell’anima dannata della Michelina tenne testa all’attacco,..."

"...Fino a che cadde anche la Michelina. 
La rea donna aveva combattuto come una leonessa. 
Colpita al capo, la femmina morì digrignando i denti per la rabbia di essere stata vinta e non per l’orrore dei misfatti compiuti."

Colpita e catturata dai piemontesi, Michelina De Cesare fu sottoposta a torture.
Mori' a causa delle atroci sevizie subite.
Infine fu denudata ed esposta nella piazza del paese come monito alle popolazioni “liberate”.
Lo scempio del suo corpo martoriato e nudo fu fotografato.

Ma l’effetto sulla gente inorridita fu opposto a quanto sperato dalle truppe d’occupazione:
infatti  l’accaduto generò nuovi risentimenti che rivitalizzarono l’affievolita reazione armata antiunitaria.

Le immagini di Michelina che la ritraggono sia viva che morta poi, sono diventate l’emblema del brigantaggio meridionale: in esse si colgono fierezza e dolore, i sentimenti distintivi di un popolo oppresso, sentimenti che ritornano – anche oggi – nei versi e nelle canzoni di autori meridionali.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

*Canzone dedicata...*

...a Michelina....

[video=youtube;RwdL3IIrHPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwdL3IIrHPE[/video]

Tu sei il sorriso di Michela e così ti metti in posa
E il vestito che tu indossi non è un abito da sposa
E il fucile che tu porti è un fucile vero e non una rosa.

E sei tu che combatti la tua guerra di frontiera
Sei il sorriso di Michela e sei tu donna del Sud
E sei tu che difendi la tua terra di frontiera
Donna bianca, donna nera
E sei tu donna del Sud

"...
Tu che stai lì, prigioniera, perché sei donna del Sud,
Così bella, così fiera, nella consapevolezza
Che più forte del brigante non può esserci che la sua brigantessa.

Tu che stai lì, prigioniera, tu sei la fotografia
Che ci parla di una donna che ha il sorriso di una dea,
Che se vive, che se muore, non tradisce mai il suo amore, la sua idea.

Tu sei il sorriso di Michela e colpisci il tuo nemico
Col tuo sguardo di pantera ed il tuo sorriso antico
E la sfida che tu lanci come un fiore dal balcone del tuo Sud.

..."


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2014)

*ale*

:up::up:bellissimo 3D


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :up::up:bellissimo 3D



grazie :smile:


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

*Filomena*

*...Filomena Pennacchio...

*
Nacque nel 1845, in Puglia. E’ stata una delle piu’ celebri brigantesse.
_
“Era bella, occhi scintillanti, chioma nera e cresputa, profilo greco.”_
Cosi' veniva descritta.

Si sposo’ giovanissima con un uomo possessivo che la maltrattava. 
Lei, appena diciottenne, stanca di subire, lo uccise conficcandogli un lungo spillo d’argento.
Dopo aver ammazzato il marito, per sfuggire al carcere, dovette nascondersi nel bosco di Lucera, e li’ incontro’ il brigante Giuseppe Caruso, di cui divenne l’amante.

Si diede al brigantaggio e divenne un’intrepida e sanguinaria brigantessa.

Era bella, corteggiata e contesa. 
I suoi amanti fecero duelli d’amore per lei, fino a che non conobbe il brigante Giuseppe Schiavone, che mollo’ la compagna Rosa per lei, e con cui ebbe un legame duraturo.


Filomena era una donna dal temperamento deciso e privo di scrupoli.
Partecipo' a numerose scorribande ed imboscate, quasi sempre accanto al suo compagno Schiavone. 
Era molto ammirata e rispettata dai suoi commilitoni, per il suo fascino e la sua freddezza.



L'ex amante di Schiavone, Rosa, non aveva mai accettato il suo tradimento con Filomena. 
 Presa dalla gelosia, Rosa rivelò alle autorita’ il nascondiglio dove si trovava Schiavone ed alcuni suoi uomini, che furono catturati dalle truppe sabaude.
Filomena, in quel momento incinta, non era presente alla cattura del suo uomo.
Prima di essere giustiziato, Schiavone chiese, come ultimo desiderio, di poter vedere Filomena per l’ultima volta. 

Filomena decise di incontrarlo, lui si inginocchiò e la baciò calorosamente per l'ultima volta, chiedendole perdono. 

Schiavone sarà fucilato dai militari italiani la mattina del 28 novembre 1864.

 Ormai rimasta sola, gravida e distrutta per la perdita del suo compagno, la brigantessa si arrese e collaborò con le autorità, contribuendo all'arresto di diversi briganti.

Condotta davanti al tribunale di guerra di Avellino, Filomena fu condannata a 20 anni di lavori forzati,


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

*Filomena Pennacchio*



Ecco qui...
il ritratto di Filomena...

Brigantessa spavalda, dalle labbra prominenti e dalla carnagione olivastra, a cui sono stati attribuiti innumerevoli amori...ma che e' stata fedele al suo uomo fino all'ultimo...


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

*Giovani, belle e spietate...*

[video=youtube;AmGk41QU8kY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmGk41QU8kY[/video]


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

*...Serafina...*

*Serafina Ciminelli...

*nacque nel 1844, in una numerosa famiglia di contadini.
Fu la donna di Antonio Franco, un sanguinario brigante.

Segui' il suo uomo, ma lei non era fatta per quel mondo.
Alla banda di briganti aderi' anche la sorella Teresa.
Ad Antonio Franco piacevano le belle donne e si vocifera abbia avuto  un flirt anche con la sorella Teresa, pur se la sua donna ufficiale era Serafina.
Serafina era bella, molto bella.
Rimase incinta ma, per le preoccupazioni e per quello stile di vita, perse il bambino.
Quando Antonio Franco fu catturato, venne presa anche Serafina, perche' era la sua compagna ed era stata vista con lui.

Serafina, rea solo di essere la "druda" di Antonio Franco, mori' nelle carceri di Potenza a soli 21 anni.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Marzo 2014)

*...Francesca...*



*...Francesca La Gamba...*

La prima brigantessa di cui si ha notizia.
La sua e' la storia di una donna che subisce delle crudelta' da un uomo di potere, che non riesce a sedurla e che per vendetta le fa uccidere i figli...
La sua e' una storia di vendetta e di coraggio...

Nasce nel 1768 e attiva nel decennio di occupazione francese (1806-1816). 

Sposata e madre di tre figli, attirò l’attenzione di un ufficiale francese che non esitò a usare tutti i mezzi della sua posizione sociale per sedurla. 
Lei lo respinse e l’ufficiale ordì una crudele vendetta: 
sfrutto' la sua posizione per far arrestare i figli della donna con accuse false.

I figli di Francesca, innocenti, vennero ingiustamente arrestati e poi giustiziati con fucilazione.

Il marito di Francesca, padre dei suoi figli, mori' di rabbia e di dolore.

Francesca, dopo aver perso i suoi beni più preziosi, forse non avendo più nulla da perdere ma solo tanta ira e amarezza da sfogare, mise da parte gli abiti femminili, se ne ando' per i boschi e decise di unirsi a una banda di briganti che operava nella zona che l'accolsero e la vollero come loro gregaria.
Galvanizzata com'era dal torto subito, Francesca si ritrovo' un'indomabile audacia e sprezzo della vita.

Combatte' accanto ai briganti con tenacia e coraggio, meritando la loro ammirazione e divenne presto il capo della banda.
Il suo nome divenne ben noto e sulle sue tracce si posero i soldati per darle la caccia.

Un giorno durante una scorreria, in un’imboscata tesa dalla banda di Francesca, capito' che  tra i soldati francesi catturati, ci fosse proprio quell’ ufficiale che per assaporare vendetta nei confronti di lei, aveva deciso di portarle via i suoi figli. 
Gli uomini della sua banda glielo portarono dinnanzi e lei non esito':con una coltellata lo squarto'.
Si narra addirittura che gli strappò il cuore dal petto e si dice lo avesse divorato ancora caldo… 

Combatte' sempre contro gli odiati francesi che avevano invaso la sua terra.
Offri' al nuovo sovrano, che voleva combattere contro i francesi, il suo aiuto e quello del suo esercito di briganti.
I suoi uomini divennero parte di un regolare esercito del sovrano del Regno delle Due Sicilie. 
Da quel momento Francesca fu nominata loro Capitanessa.


Quando i francesi iniziarono ad avere la meglio, lei fuggi' e si rifugio' in Sicilia.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Marzo 2014)

*...la bambina brigantessa...*




*Angelina Romano...*

Fu fucilata a 9 anni dalle truppe piemontesi, accusata di brigantaggio.
Era una bimba siciliana, che viveva nell'area di Trapani, figlia di gente umile, andava in giro scalza come tanti che vivevano tutt' altro che agiatamente.

Lei e altri suoi cittadini, indifesi e impauriti, si nascondevano per sfuggire alle esecuzioni delle truppe saubade.
Quando le truppe li trovarono, li fucilarono.
Lei era ancora nascosta ma il suo pianto di terrore attiro' l'attenzione degli esecutori.
La presero di peso e la portarono al plotone di esecuzione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> View attachment 8264
> 
> 
> *Angelina Romano...*
> ...


:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2014)

Mi ha commossa la premiazione di Franca Viola.
Ragazza fortissima e donna che non si è fatta mai usare.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ha commossa la premiazione di Franca Viola.
> Ragazza fortissima e donna che non si è fatta mai usare.



Franca Viola. Grandissima donna.

Ho appena guardato il video (qui in uk non ho modo di vedere tv italiana) e ha commosso anche me...


----------

